# My personal Crypt hunting trip



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I am from Spain... we haven´t many crypt here... jejeje. So when the tank restarting time is coming, situation can become in a crypt hunting trip... last one were on last week, and I took some pictures.

the biggest of the tank, C. siralis










Some ones more narrow leaves crypts... C. retrospiralis and balansae...



















The wonderfull green gecko



















And the colourfull wendtii tropica



















C. pontederiifolia










and C. cordata










My recently sumerged growing C. usteriana










All ones was gorwing in my Crypto-Cube

Greets from Spain


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Man, I just love looking at your plant photos Xema...There are truly a work of art all by themselves.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,



> Some ones more narrow leaves crypts... C. retrospiralis


I'd guess at C. crispatula var. flaccidifolia regarding the plant on your pic.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello Kai,

I got it labeled as C. retrospiralis, but it would be a possibility


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

The last one needs to be confirmed, for it's a plantlet without showing the characteristic owned by C.ustreriana..
The so-called C.retrospiralis could be mistaken because most of the identified plants tend not to grow crispy leaves (check out this page: http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/ret/ret.html
, before I got the information, I believed it to be C.retrospiralis, too.) 
So my guess is that it could be one variety of the big family of C.crispatula.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

very nice photos. I am just a bit surprised that an usteriana plantlet has sent out 2 new plantlet. Is this a tissue cultured plant you got from Tropica?


----------



## nellis (May 6, 2006)

hello xema
your photos are great. i also love spiralis and balansae crypts... possibly my favorite aquatic plants. where in spain are you from? i spent 6 months studying in san sebastían / donostia last winter. país vasco is beautiful but unfortunately i didn't get to see much of spain besides this small province. i couldn't imagine crypts growing anywhere in spain considering how cold it gets, but i guess i simply didn't see enough of it.
-nate


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

biker said:


> The last one needs to be confirmed, for it's a plantlet without showing the characteristic owned by C.ustreriana..
> The so-called C.retrospiralis could be mistaken because most of the identified plants tend not to grow crispy leaves (check out this page: http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/ret/ret.html
> , before I got the information, I believed it to be C.retrospiralis, too.)
> So my guess is that it could be one variety of the big family of C.crispatula.


Hello Biker,
Nice to read you again... I miss your wonderful stem plants pictures...

About C. usteriana I have not any dude, that plantlet is coming from my emersed plants










nellis,

Thanks for your comments.
I am from Andalucia, the southern comunity of Spain, I am living in Málaga now.


----------

